# Hymer 564 Battery charging on Hook up



## 120545 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi 
My onboard charger does not seem to be charging on hook up.
I have checked the fuses on the Elekroblok and those next to the leisure battery and all seem to be ok.
All 240v sockets work on hook up and the batteries charge when the engine is running.
The problem seems to be with the charger or the mains supply to the charger.
Any advice would be appreciated.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

Try this thread for advice until someone comes along to offer better.

Hymer Electroblock Problem


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Are you getting 240V to the EBL & is the ciruit breaker "in" ?

D.


----------



## 120545 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi 
All of the lighting / blown air heating works when I turn on the 12 volt system, and the 240 sockets are live on hookup so I believe the circuit breakers "in".

Silly question but how do I check if i`m getting 240 v to the EBL?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

> but how do I check if i`m getting 240 v to the EBL?


Pull out the EBL plug & check with your voltmeter.

D.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

You should hear a slight hum when connected to240v from the EBL.


----------



## 120545 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi & thanks for your replies.

I will check it out the weekend

Cheers
Dave


----------

